# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  انتقال  بانک و اطلاعات و جداول درون ان از یک سیستم به سیستم دیگر

## vahid.kh

یک سایت دارم که با C#‎ و با asp وبا بانک sql نوشته شده.
حالا میخواهم این سایت رو در یک سیستم دیگر اجرا کنم.سایت اجرا میشه ولی چون به پایگاه ارتباط نداره مشکل دارم.از بانک سایت یک فایل save کردم که وقتی در بانک سیستم دومی atach میکنم جدول هاش میاد ولی خالی هستند.چطور می تونم اطلاعات رو از بانک در سیستم اولی به بانک در سیستم دومم انتقال بدم که اطلا عات ذخیره شده در آن هم همراه جدولها باشند.باید بک آپ بگیرم و در بانک دومی ریستور کنم ؟یا راه دیگری داره.در سایت جستجو کردم ولی همش واسه کد نویسی .من با کد نویسی نمیخواهم انجام بدم.

----------


## vahid.kh

با چه ذوقی اومدم تو سایت گفتم شاید جواب داده کسی

----------


## vahid.kh

import-و script database as -create to file از این راهها استفاده کردم ولی error میده.احتما لا اشتباه انجام میدم.یکی نیست راهنمای کنه.و  روش کار رو واسم بنویسه.

----------


## tiphooo

یا از Backup ,Restore استفاده کن
یا جداول را Export کن  روی دیتابیس کلیک راست کنی در قسمت Task گزینه import , export وجود دارد
یا از Replication استفاده کن

----------


## managment-barnamenevis

داداش این جدولو بخوایم اکسپورت کنیم
کجا ذخیره میشه فایلش میشه توضیح بدی آخه میخوام اون فایلو واسه استاد بفرستم

----------


## freestar

سلام
وقتی back up می گیرید مسیر ذخیره در قسمت Back up toتعیین میشه.

----------


## managment-barnamenevis

> سلام
> وقتی back up می گیرید مسیر ذخیره در قسمت Back up toتعیین میشه.


سلام داداش 
میتونی یه جدول بسازی واسم مثلا اسمو فامیلو سن شماره تلفن داشته باشه 
میخوام بفرستم واسه استادم
راستی این فایل منه شما ریستور کن ببین میشه اگه شد که هیچی وگرنه لطف کنین زحمتشو بکشین
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...68#post1783668

----------

